# Ceiling Fan Motor - Prop Ideas????



## Smelly-Skelly (Sep 29, 2006)

*Ceiling Fan Motor - What type of prop should I make??*

I was able to pick up a couple of ceiling fans today thinking they could be used for some type of a prop. I keep seeing a blucky with a hangman's noose going around in circles. LOL

But what else can these be used for, any ideas? How about a "ghost merry go round" or "Blucky-go-round" for that matter.

Anyone have any ideas at all?


----------



## Runfromron (Sep 22, 2006)

S.S.-

Why not make the classic Axworthy Flying Ghost with one of them>? As far as I'm concerned, they are the perfect motor to use for the ghost:

1.) The already are in a 'vertical attitude'.

2.) Even though they have low starting torque, they run at a slow speed perfect for a ghost. They can be slowed even further with a dimmer switch.

3.) They can be had for practically nothing.

4.) They have good bearings and are meant to run for extended periods.

5.) They are easily mounted to a porch roof. tree, garage, etc.

JMHO

Ron


----------



## -blank- (Sep 10, 2006)

people have suggested that u put a fan over a flying crank ghost to give it a more realistic efect 

might try that


----------



## Smelly-Skelly (Sep 29, 2006)

Runfromron said:


> S.S.-
> 
> Why not make the classic Axworthy Flying Ghost with one of them>? As far as I'm concerned, they are the perfect motor to use for the ghost:
> 
> ...


Thanks Ron, this is a project I have been meaning to start and now with a motor to play with even more reason to get it done.


----------

